# Ford 2600



## wigenhead (Sep 6, 2011)

My 2600 has a dipstick to the right of high low lever. Is this for transmition only? I ask because I cant figure how to check rear end dope. I dnt see a drain for transmition. Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

That dipstick is for your transmission fluid level only only. The transmission also has a small square-headed pipe plug to check fluid level on the right hand side about halfway down the side of the trans. You add fluid until it comes out of this port.

As your are seated on the tractor, the transmission fluid level check plug is by your right toe. It's a small square-headed pipe plug in the side of the trans. The filler cap for the transmission is on top of the trans. 

The rear differential fluid level check plug is behind your right heel as you are seated on your tractor. Once again, it is a small square-headed pipe plug. You may have to squat down to see this plug. 

The rear differential reservoir is where your hydraulic pump draws fluid. The filler cap is on top of the rear differential center housing. (My 3600 has two filler caps there - both serve the same purpose).

The drain plugs are square-head plugs that are recessed. You have to get under the trans and rear end to see them. Also, the drawbar may obscure the rear end drain plug. I have to unbolt my drawbar and slide it back to get to my rear drain plug. 

Use FORD 134A tractor hydraulic fluid or equivalent Universal Tractor Fluid in both reservoirs. You can get UTF from Tractor Supply Stores, auto parts stores, Wal-Mart, etc.


----------



## wigenhead (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks this has been usefull.


----------

